# Having problems with cPanel and AWStats generation - Can somebody help?



## Amitz (Jul 4, 2013)

Dear all,

I have a cPanel server and - all of the sudden - AWStats stopped generating stats for users. Well, to be more precise: It seems as if it still generates them but with 0 visitors, 0 pageviews, 0 hits and so on. It seems as if the server has stopped generating logs that AWStats could process.

The only thing that I have changed is recompiling Apache with EasyApache to use fcgi as PHP handler instead of suPHP. I "hate" EasyApache and am not too familiar with Apache itself (coming from the nginx world) so I wonder whether it might have something to do with the recompilation. 

Did you ever come across that problem or maybe have a solution for me? I searched Google & Co. but did not find the answer to my problem. I have also contacted cPanel support, but those guys could take some time before I even receive an initial response.

Thank you very much for any hint & help in advance!

Cheers,

-A


----------



## mikho (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you checked if it's logging visitors at all or if the problem is when awstats reads the logs?


I suspect that it's not even logging at all.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello,

Run 'service cpanel restart' wait a day, then if there is the same issue, just re run the cPanel updates with force reinstall. Works for such issues.

- Alexander


----------

